# Nice Little Pilbra Death Adder



## hazza88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was at work standing around talking to couple of guys from work when this little guy decided to come over and say hi. He didnt care about us taking some photos and just sat there for a little bit and then went his way pretty hard to see these guys since scrub fires take most of them out. not best photos because there taken on my iphone 4s


----------



## gozz (Dec 14, 2011)

nice find ,and a nice male as well....


----------



## Niall (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking wellsi.
Something you would never get sick of finding.


----------



## simonchristie (Dec 14, 2011)

What site if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 15, 2011)

What a great find! Would be great to see in the wild!


----------



## hazza88 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pannawonica


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice looking snake, _wellsi_ would have to be the best looking and coloured out of the Death Adders.


----------

